# Kann nicht mehr auf Schülervz-Pinnwände schreiben - JavaScript-Fehler?



## Bartelbi (21. März 2009)

Hi,

ich habe seit heute morgen das Problem, dass ich nicht mehr auf Pinnwände schreiben kann. Ein Javascript-Fehler oder ähnliches...

Wenn ich den Fehler aufrufe steht dort "Das Objekt unterstützt diese Eigenschaft oder Methode nicht" Code: 0

Was kann ich nun tun? Ich kann nicht mehr auf Pinnwände schreiben, weil sich keine Box mehr öffnet...

Habe Windows Vista 32bit Home Premium, Java auf neustem Stand und nutze Firefox

MfG max

Anmerkung: Bei StudiVZ funzt alles, nur bei Schülervz nicht...


----------



## neo1986 (21. März 2009)

mal cacher.... löschen dan funzt es bestimmt wider.


----------



## Bartelbi (21. März 2009)

Cache komplett gelöscht, geht trotzdem nicht


----------



## neo1986 (21. März 2009)

und mal mit internet explorer Probiert?


----------



## Bartelbi (21. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> und mal mit internet explorer Probiert?



ja, auch mit IE probiert, geht auch nicht...bei meinem Bruder funktioniert es auch nicht, komischer Zufall. Aber wie gesagt StudiVZ gehts...

Bild von dem besagten "Fehler"

Nämlich sieht man, dass nichts passiert, während ich auf den eintrag klicken will, nur dieses java script:; steht dort unten


----------



## neo1986 (21. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 keine ahnung geh doch mal in die schülerVZ Hilfegruppe .


----------



## RaDon27 (22. März 2009)

Java deinstallieren, neu draufhaun. Schonma probiert?


----------



## llviktorj (27. April 2009)

hi leute,
könnte mir villeicht jemand ne einladung von schülervz zu kommen lassen wäre echt toll?!

danke!


----------



## Dracun (27. April 2009)

dies is keine einladungstauschbörse ... sondern ein hilfe froum wo man fragen stellt wenn man probs mit seinem pc hat udn die hast du sicherlich net


----------

